# Hippodrome, Derby july 2012



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hiya folks



Whilst I was spending a week in Derby I couldn’t really miss out on visiting the poor old Hippodrome Theatre on Green Lane. It’s in such a sorry state now, yet there are charities and trusts still working very hard to try and save it from total demolition, so I hope that there is finally a happy ending for all as volunteers have managed to raise funds for reports and structural surveys yet its future remains uncertain. 


A little history......

The Derby and Nott’s Music Hall Association successfully put in an application for listed status in 1992 to award the Hippodrome its Grade II Listing. Sadly this hasn’t been enough to save the building and preserve its heritage. It is estimated to require £15 million to restore it back to its former glory.


Built: 1914
Usage: 1914-1930 theatre	1930-1950 cinema	1950-1959 theatre	
Bingo Hall Closed 2007


The Hippodrome has had a rather “awkward” past and some “shady going on’s” regarding its preservation. 
The Derby Telegraph has a report from November 2011 which says 2 men were arrested after a suspicious arson attack on the building, one of many “suspicious” fires. Chatting with relatives that live around the city centre, it appears to be “common knowledge” that the present owner has a lot to do with the buildings poor state of health. BBC Derby has an article about the theatre and explains its current poor condition. 
The building is owned by a businessman Christopher Antony and was left partially demolished in 2008 when work ordered by him caused major damage.....infact speaking to a resident that lives behind the theatre he said a digger crashed through and removed a large chunk of the exterior wall at the back of the theatre and he watched as the roof caved in. 

The Hippodrome Trust has been putting pressure on the city council to use its powers to compulsory purchase the property back.....but due to budgeting pressures the council is reluctant to buy a building with no viable future, so the Hippodrome Trust is pushing for a professional survey to be carried out for an appraisal of the site.


Here’s some (tiny) pics of what the Hippodrome use to look like back in 2003......
















































It’s very sad to compare them with the photo’s that I took last week........



From the front of the building you wouldn’t think that it has become such a state...









until you have a look around the back









The safety curtain still hangs on the stage










Downstairs to the lower seats















Bingo seats
















































Glimpses of when it had a life































I think that ashtray on the “table” is a bit late now...






















One of them weird jelly cup-like fungi on the seats
















The window onto Green Lane








Remnents of its better days...































































The ornate plasterwork is gradually falling away





























The upstairs is also badly fire damaged....I can’t find a nice hopeful photo to finish on, sorry i did try!


So thanks for having a look ....the best of luck to The Hippodrome Trust


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 23, 2012)

Still plenty of stuff to see in there


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 23, 2012)

What a shame, still nice to see a lot of natural decay, thanks for sharing!


----------



## alex76 (Jul 23, 2012)

nice little report there and nice shots


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 23, 2012)

Such a shame, it was stunning before the fire


----------



## Maddie220790 (Jul 23, 2012)

Beautiful building and lovely photos!


----------



## abel101 (Jul 23, 2012)

I have to say this mate
each report you do you get some classy and very brilliant shots!
always look forward to seeing some your reports!
good job!


----------



## steve2109 (Jul 23, 2012)

Very nice pictures and report, thanks


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jul 23, 2012)

Fantastic report & photos


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 23, 2012)

Great report and photos,I hope the trust are successful it will be a hard slog for them.Thanks for sharing .


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jul 23, 2012)

Shocking what has happened to that building - Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jumpin' Jax (Jul 23, 2012)

Good grief!! Look at the state of that!! Many a drunken night staggering past the old Hippy on our way to the Rockhouse club...and look at the poor thing now (same could be said for me too...)
Thank you for sharing - I moved away from Derby several years ago, but what a trip down Memory Lane...thanks again!


----------



## Moonfish (Jul 23, 2012)

Shame it went to rack n ruin it looked grand in its hay day interesting pics thanks


----------



## kehumff (Jul 23, 2012)

what a shame, great images though and interesting report.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jul 24, 2012)

Some brilliant images there!

Terrifying about how fast downhill it's gone - that photo you have of the window onto Green Lane (I think that faces Macklin Street), there's a staircase infront of that window, and when I last went it was passable. That was before the most recent fire, though.

Also, at one stage, you were able to get onto a balcony bit that looks out onto Green Lane and the crossroads of Green Lane and Macklin Street but I don't think that's possible these days.


----------



## nelly (Jul 24, 2012)

What an absolute waste of a beautiful building


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 24, 2012)

Let me have a guess... the land that building is on in the middle of a city is probably worth a fortune? I wonder if that might have anything to do with all the "accidents"? 

Scumbags.

Friend of mine told me about the fire but he led me to belive there was very little left.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## John_D (Jul 24, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Let me have a guess... the land that building is on in the middle of a city is probably worth a fortune? I wonder if that might have anything to do with all the "accidents"?
> 
> Scumbags.


 That was exactly the same thought that I had 
Again, thanks for posting.


----------



## Ted Dollop Racin (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi,
Great post and pictures. I walk past regularly and have been wondering how bad it is now after the most recent burn.

“ The building is owned by a businessman Christopher Antony and was left partially demolished in 2008 when work ordered by him caused major damage.....infact speaking to a resident that lives behind the theatre he said a digger crashed through and removed a large chunk of the exterior wall at the back of the theatre and he watched as the roof caved in ”

You tube has several clips of this very thing as it happens.... and that's the thing, There is all the evidence you need on film and still they get away with doing this to a Grade II listed building.

My brother is a fire-fighter and has been there on more than one occasion. Some of the earlier fires have been started by drug takers dossing in the place. Some of the later ones are thought to be more suspicious. Isn't it amazing though how often a building that is unwanted by certain parties seems to develop a knack for burning. We all know nobody will successfully stop it. It'll stop when they finally do enough to kill it for good.... if they haven't already. Brighton West Pier anyone ??

Ted


----------



## krela (Aug 3, 2012)

The demise of the Hippodrome was very well documented on here when it happened.


----------



## Ted Dollop Racin (Aug 3, 2012)

Understood......... and sorry.

tTed


----------



## krela (Aug 3, 2012)

That wasn't directed specifically at you, it's fine. 

There's plenty of information on the Hippodrome before fires, during the whole sorry business and after on here if people are interested.


----------



## Ted Dollop Racin (Aug 3, 2012)

He .he........ Thought I was being gently told off. 
Will have a look at the content you mention.

Cheers


----------



## Judderman62 (Aug 3, 2012)

fooked but surprisingly still a fair bit to see


----------



## wherever i may roam (Aug 4, 2012)

Shame..but nice pics.


----------



## maxmix (Aug 4, 2012)

What a sorry state the "old girl" is in now, terrible shame really, not much hope left for her really.

Thanks for sharing your pics, great to see them


----------



## steve2109 (Aug 7, 2012)

Shame to see a great building end up like that, but I must admit I also love the dereliction photos !


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Aug 7, 2012)

Good work. Shame about how it is now though!


----------



## Jet48 (Aug 8, 2012)

What shame this as been allowed to happen I really dont know how people are allowed to get away with this.
Thanks for the pictures and report.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 8, 2012)

ahhh how sad...but captured so well..thankyou


----------



## Safe Breaker (Aug 14, 2012)

What a shame and then you read all this extra info.... great report! i love these reports that show then and now....
Cheers.


----------



## ArtfulDodger (Aug 18, 2012)

That plasterwork, so sad  Thanks for sharing, I hope the preservation is sucessful, if I win the euromillions I'd give them a bob or two


----------



## cliffc (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi 

Its sad to see what has become of the building i used to work for Walkers Bingo Clubs in a past career before i discoverd better money and hours working in IT, thay were based in Wakefield but i beleve the company went under, but lets hope whats left of this building can be saved and the money rasied restore it to its fomer glory.

REgards

Cliff C


----------



## Ace247 (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah nice pics & interesting read..


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Oct 5, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Let me have a guess... the land that building is on in the middle of a city is probably worth a fortune? I wonder if that might have anything to do with all the "accidents"?
> 
> Scumbags.
> 
> ...



yep ur rite on both parts


----------



## the_man_1984 (Oct 5, 2012)

Great post mate. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mrtoby (Oct 5, 2012)

good work, captured it very well.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 6, 2012)

I think that one is round the horn, no coming back from that sort of damage.


----------



## birdinanaviary (Oct 6, 2012)

yeh bless her, shes ruined, i grew up 3 streets away and have lived in that area all my life pretty much, i remember going in when it was live, was a stunner of a building,
i also lived next door when the demolition "accidently" begun,
there was another small fire about 3 months ago, fire engines were there when i left work... i don't think the owner will do ANYTHING with it now, he should have criminal chages bought against him for the neglect of the building


----------



## johno23 (Oct 6, 2012)

There is a lot of hard work going on locally with the Hippodrome Restoration Trust and the local council as well as some well known celebrities to find a viable plan to restore the old place.

Not sure whether it is still in the hands of the original owner or not at present as a lot not made public for various reasons.

However,the campaign is far from over,as the "Old Hippo" is viewed fondly locally and has an unprecedented level of support from most local people.

Great to see some more recent pics and it is not as bad in some areas as thought,amazing how the light bulbs and paperwork have survived it all.


----------



## chapmand (Oct 7, 2012)

for a building thats so trashed its suprising still to see show much lying around. Love the shot with the glasses in the table. Thanks for sharing


----------

